# Food Safety News - 02/26/2021 ... Kruse wants court to subpoena Blue Bell; seeks to postpone trial until Nov. 8



## daveomak.fs (Feb 26, 2021)

*Kruse wants court to subpoena Blue Bell; seeks to postpone trial until Nov. 8*
By Dan Flynn on Feb 26, 2021 12:06 am The trial date in the United States of America v. Paul Kruse has, for a second time, been postponed. Now it is set for Nov. 8. Pre-trial work in the criminal case is getting interesting. The 66-year old Kruse, Blue Bell’s retired CEO, is charged with six counts of conspiracy and fraud linked to a... Continue Reading


*Nine countries part of Salmonella outbreak linked to raw, frozen poultry products*
By Joe Whitworth on Feb 26, 2021 12:03 am Nearly 200 people in eight European countries and the United Kingdom are involved in a Salmonella outbreak ongoing since May 2018. Salmonella Enteritidis infections have been linked to frozen breaded chicken products from Poland with the most recent illness in the UK in December 2020. Denmark has two infections, Finland has four, France has 33,... Continue Reading


*New study predicts food irradiation market growth over coming years*
By News Desk on Feb 26, 2021 12:01 am An intelligence report published by Advance Market Analytics details insights about the potential future of food irradiation around the world, pointing to food safety among the benefits. United States companies will contribute to the maximum growth of the global food irradiation market throughout the predicted period of 2021-2026, according to the report “Food Irradiation Market... Continue Reading


*Investigators still looking for source of outbreak of E. coli infections in Austria*
By News Desk on Feb 26, 2021 12:00 am Austrian authorities are investigating an outbreak of Shiga toxin-producing E. coli (STEC) infections that has affected a handful of people. Between September and December 2020, six people fell ill with infections from E. coli O146:H28. Those sick live in five federal states. Two people needed hospital treatment. As yet, there is no indication as to... Continue Reading


----------

